# Colloidal/ionic Silver for sick fish ???



## JUNKBOAT (Dec 16, 2011)

Has any one experimented with ionic Silver for healing fish ?
Ive been making it at home for a few yrs and it works amazingly in many levels etc. etc. etc.(for human consumption)... you know the stuff that's supposed to make people gray *w3. It is essentially to particulate high grade silver into solution in distilled water with the use of aprox. 27 volts of electricity. Silver destroys single celled bacteria by disrupting cells outer wall from excepting oxygen, killing more bacterias/viruses than penicillin.
[caution >>----> it should kill nitrates/nitrites too].

My Pomeranian dog was torn up very bad by a hawk, horrible bacteria growth and was literally saved by the stuff (actually a German made ointment w/ground silver particles),but still silver.

This is a general info sit on the stuff. Cheep to make once you set up.
Colloidal Silver
Go to: # 5 (for veterinary use).

I have not set up my broken bottomless tank yet but will be experimenting with smaller tank next year.

My thinking, treated in a sick tank. If it wont kill the fish perhaps it will heal. :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I have never heard of it being used in this application and would be weary of trying it.
Fish are really sensitive to metals.
Now I do know the copper sulfate is used in some fish meds but that completely different.


----------



## JUNKBOAT (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill Have To Start Up A 10 Gal. Tank To Experiment With Algae Scrubber And Cheep Fish. Algae Scrubber So I Don't Have To Worry About Killing Nitrite/nitrate Colonies. Algae Should Love The Stuff.
I Found A Place That Sells Ionized S. Specifically For Animals Including Fish, But Little Info. ILL POST MY FINDINGS IF I GET SOME GOOD RESPONSE FROM MY HOME BREWED MEDICATION.


----------



## JUNKBOAT (Dec 16, 2011)

Found Another Technical Letter Surcharging/comparing Ionized Metals In Water Fish Had A Much Harder Time In Silver Than In Others, But This Was Set Up For Testing Toxicity In High Levels. So I Would Think It Would Still Be Worth Investigating.


----------

